# what is an apple vs. dear head ?



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont know what the diff. is. I know some Chis have bulging eyes, small snout and small and rounder head. Is that an apple ? can you show me the diff. with a pic? I just got a new baby, named harley, can you look at the pic. in pictures? According to what I think, he is a dear head, as he doesnt have the bulging eyes, etc.... Am I right ?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you can check this link for pictures and detail...
http://www.dogsindepth.com/toy_dog_breeds/chihuahua.html


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Correct apple heads are round with the shorters nose. Deer type heads have a longer nose and less stop. Little Harley is more deer head looking in the pictures. 

Here is Chopper, he is an apple head. 
Here he is at 8 weeks for comparison to your pup








and a more recent picture (he is now 2 years old).


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you !!!! Now I understand


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a profile shot so you can see the straigh drop in the front of the face to the nose, making an L shape. Deer heads usually have more of a slope. 









*Your Little Harley is just adorable. *


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

I just love your babies!!!! Thank you so much for your help !!! Chopper could not get any cuter, huh ? LOL


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awwww, thanks. Your welcome  Good luck with your new little guy. Keep us loaded with pictures, we love pictures =D


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, it's baby Chopper  

Apple head chihuahuas have a 90 degree angle from their head to their snout, and deer heads are more sloping. I agree that Harley is a deer head. He's an adorable boy!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

So is Tilly an apple? I know Boo is a deer. Here's a side pic of her from two weeks ago.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

she looks like an apple to me


----------

